# Drastic color change in Demasoni



## StevieLove08 (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought these two Demasoni's about 2 weeks ago. At the time they were indistinguishable - both dark black and blue. Over the last two weeks, the dark one appears more "confident" and is active in the front of the tank with the other fish and the other comes out just for feeding time. Today it became obviously apparent that they had drastically different color intensity. I have read that it has been demonstrated before that the sub-dominant male will assume more dull coloration to reduce the image of a threat to others in order to protect himself. I have also read that this can be a sign of distress or disease.

Is there any definitive explanation why it is such a different color?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The subdued colours are to show the dominant fish that it is no threat. It is trying not to stand out.

Typically it is recommended to get at least 12-15 demasoni, as they are aggressive towards each other, and buying less usually results in having just one.

What else is in the tank, and what are the tank dimensions?


----------



## StevieLove08 (Jul 31, 2012)

75 G aquarium

3 zebra (1 male, 1 female, 1 unknown)
2 yellow lab
2 demasoni
1 jewel cichlid
1 pleco

largest/most dominant fish is the 4" blue zebra at the moment.

As for the demasoni - currently the one has a territory in the middle of the tank and the other likes to hang low with the other less aggressive female zebra over to one side. So far no concerning aggression has become apparent but I am watching closely as I knew that was a good possibility...today was the only time I have seen them interact with eachother and it only lasted a minute or two before they went their own ways again.


----------



## Stussi613 (May 8, 2009)

No offence, but the lighter colored ones days are numbered. If he's already colored down that much he's being harassed when you aren't seeing it. 12-15 demasoni is a chance for keeping them successfully, 2 of them is a recipe for ending up with one left in the tank. I got out of cichlids for 3 years after trying, unsuccessfully, to keep a group of them with yellow labs in a 60g tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I cannot see the pics for some reason, but everyone is right in stating that demasoni should be kept as singles or in larger groups. The lighter colored one is stressed, and that is indicated by what you have described.

What are you looking for with this tank and it's stock list? Are you wanting to breed? If so, you will want to seriously reconsider your stocking and work on it. If you are just wanting one of this and one of that, I would recommend going all male, and removing the females and extra males of a species.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

cichlidaholic said:


> If you are just wanting one of this and one of that, I would recommend going all male, and removing the females and extra males of a species.


+1


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

If youre brave, and really want to keep Demasoni, you should add 20 more to your tank as it is right now. Some will die and you may luck out and be left with 12-15 of them. Otherwise, if you really want blue you can add Mainganos (1m:4f) and go trade in that discoloured Demasoni otherwise its days are numbered. I would also either get rid of the zebras or up the female count by at least 2 more. Same for the labs.


----------

